
Reddit cofounder Alexis Ohanian will “appcast” the new Reddit app at 5pm PT - arathnam
https://www.kamcord.com/live/alexisohanian
======
mrmondo
IMO it has nothing on Alien Blue and they've now pulled Alien Blue from the
app store, it's quite sad really.

It feels like going from a well designed, highly configurable application that
really took UX into account to an app that feels like a web frame and wants
you to use the website instead.

~~~
sgk284
The likely reason that they've pulled Alien Blue is because they're monetizing
the new app with large obnoxious ads inserted into the timeline that look like
stories (though, in fairness, are clearly marked sponsored).

If monetizing the mobile client becomes a main source of revenue for them you
can expect them to pull a move like Twitter did and disable every 3rd party
client to force you to use theirs.

~~~
nailer
AB already has story-like ads

------
threeio
So since this app is obviously less feature filled than the apps that it
intends to replace (thinking alien blue)... what are people using as their new
reddit app?

I've been trying to adjust to Narwhal, but its not quite sticking with me for
some reason. Suggestions?

~~~
mrmondo
I'm sticking with Alien Blue at the moment, as I mentioned in another comment
the new app doesn't even come close IMO and I'm sure they'll give the old line
of 'we're working hard to improve it every day, adding new features etc...
etc...' \- but Alien Blue wasn't broken - it has been one of the best designed
apps on my phones over the years. Why replace something people rated so highly
with something half assed and piecemeal?

------
jgoewert
So, for anyone who missed this:

They talked about what they were drinking for 10 minutes. Did a poll on how to
drink whiskey. He scrolled through a few pages on the Reddit App, clicked on 1
/r/aww/ link. Demo lasted all of like 30 seconds. And then they snapchatted
with some fro-ed out guy for 30 minutes.

I didn't learn a single thing about the app other than it looks like a bad
Reddit Blue. Gonna stick with RIF myself.

------
double051
What does "appcast" mean?

~~~
a_small_island
It means Alexis is a personal investor in "Kamcord" which is like twitch for
your phone. If you're interested in watching Clash of Clans and the messages
someone has on their Kik, then they've got a video stream for you.

~~~
homero
I'd like to watch a tinder stream

~~~
evanpw
[https://www.kamcord.com/topics/tinder](https://www.kamcord.com/topics/tinder)

~~~
homero
Excellent I can learn from the best

------
emdd
So, we can all be even more disappointed on a stream instead of in our phones?

------
Mithaldu
Is it available outside the main english countries yet?

------
ethreep0
He's live!!!!

